# Andere Schrift für die Homepage, dennoch soll sie jeder sehen



## -GS-Master (8. November 2006)

Hi, weiß schon wieder nicht ob ich hier richtig bin. Naja wenn nicht werd ich rübergesetzt *g* Also zu meinem Anliegen. Ich möchte für meien Homepage einen bestimmte Schriftart, jedoch hat die eigendlich kein Computer. Jetzt wollt ich fragen ob es dennoch möglich ist diese Schrift zu verwenden, sagen wir in dem wir sie auf den Serverladen und dann - fragt mich nicht wie ^^ - als Schriftart auf verschiedene Seiten legen. 

Meine Frage ist also, ob dies Möglich ist, eine andere Schriftart, welche keine Standartschriftart ist meiner Homepage zu verwenden.


----------



## Online-Skater (8. November 2006)

Dies ist möglich nur kann sie keiner sehen außer man downloadet sie vorher und bindet Sie ein, was bestimmt sehr wenige tun dürften. Du könntest auch deine HP generieren und als Bild ausgeben  nur damit ist sie noch statischer als statisches HTML :suspekt: 

mfg


----------



## Maik (11. November 2006)

Ich empfehle dir den Thread Font mit CSS einbinden?.


----------

